# Build it and they will come!



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

we built a haunted house in our driveway for all to enjoy. we had a very good turnout thanks to the weather and my kids had a blast scaring the community. thanks to everyone on this site for all the great ideas and inspiration. you guys rock!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome...Awesome......Awesome!!!! Did I mention that I liked it...ummm a lot! Very nice job!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great video! Awesome props, awesome actors, awesome job!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

'eh'

Just kidding. Fantastic walk-through. I love the ice chest with the snake.
It looks like your neighbors had a fun time and "better than the ones you pay for".

Screams followed by laughs...it doesn't get better than that.

I think you are going to be inspiring everybody else on the forum.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great haunted house, gotta love those scary clowns! Nice job on the video, too!


----------



## drmalefic (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job! Where in SC are you would like to come see it next year!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the compliments. your creations are my inspirations. we are in Easley, SC. would love to have you


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Loved the mobiles and the "babies"


----------

